# Ear protection



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Over the past couple of years I've developed a near constant ringing in my ears. Curious what you all use for ear protection when operating open station tractors, or running chain saws, string trimmers, etc.? I've been using the soft foam plugs, but they can be a pain, and don't always seal in the best. Wouldn't mind finding something a little more consistent, and easier to use.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A box of these will last for years as they are reusable several times. They go in and out quickly with no adjustment. You might even find them in smaller containers, but we all shoot here so we go thru a lot besides using them for equipment operation. I have Tennitis badly in both ears from being raised in a generation that failed in its due diligence of ear protection. I have instilled that into my sons. And i must add that rock music back in the day did not help the situation.

Regards, Mike

https://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-19874/Hearing-Protection/Uline-Reusable-Earplugs-Corded?pricode=WB1267&gadtype=pla&id=S-19874&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI8cCupb3v3AIVAhgMCh1P7QmeEAQYBCABEgJrTvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Vol said:


> And i must add that rock music back in the day did not help the situation.
> 
> Regards, Mike


+1, dumb on my part.

Larry


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

In addition to a lifetime of running power tools, farm machinery, etc, I spent 31 years working for a gas turbine engine manufacturer - think jet engines that don't fly.

My (former) employer has a hearing conservation program that includes yearly hearing tests and training on how to properly use hearing protection. Many people get this wrong and, as a result, don't achieve the rated sound attenuation and therefore don't get the desired level of protection . Here's how to use foam ear plugs.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I use the foam earplugs religiously when I'm doing field work. To make them work right though you need to pull up on your ear with the opposite hand, scrunch the tip of the plug down and insert it deep into your ear. The foam will fill back out and fill in your ear and block out a lot of sound. If you're just trying to cram it in there it's not going to work well.

I also use the ear muffs but they kind of get in the way when I'm constantly turning my head to look back.

I've been a musician for almost 30 years, played in a loud rock band for 10 years and was a professional sound engineer for 8 years, my ears are one of my best and most important assets so I've always been very careful about protecting them.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

As I've said in a previous post I have tinnitus in both my ears really bad to the point where I can't sleep without a fan going for some white noise to drown it out. I use a noise cancelling headphones and I listen to music whenever I'm doing anything with the equipment. I never listen to the music real loud so I can still hear the equipment but it gives me something to listen to rather than my thoughts... That can be dangerous. Lol


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I am totally deaf in one ear, been that way all my life. So protecting my remaining ear has been a priority. When I was young I used muff style protectors but hated them. For a long my time I have used foam plugs. They do the job, and the best thing is they carry in a pocket so easily that there is no reason not to have them always available. Follow hayjosh’s advise about inserting them. There are different style of plugs, try them all and see what works best. Toss them on a regular basis, with use they quit expanding properly.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I like the orange soft rubber ones. I carry in a little plastic case in my pocket all the time. I usually keep two pair in the case; when I'm using them and take them out for a moment, I store in my shirt pocket; I've been known to drop one and lose it...that's why the two-pair rule.

They don't have as much db reduction as the foam ones. The foam ones lose db reduction the more they are used; once they get wet (sweaty or washing machine), you can't poke 'em in your ear before they expand. They are designed to be a single use plug; I like the orange rubber ones as they last and last. When running a feed grinder or something similarly loud, I go to double-hearing-protection...plugs AND muffs.

I also worked on jet engines (powered the canoe I was aboard during my stent in Uncle Sam's Yacht Club) and spent many hours of my life with my back to a turbine engine. My most-used word is "huh?"

Mark


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I use the 3m ear muffs with the radio.

https://www.farmandfleet.com/products/592756-3m-digital-worktunes-hearing-protector-and-am-fm-stereo-radio.html?feedsource=3&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIuYzdmI_z3AIVhEpeCh3jEw7FEAkYBSABEgI6t_D_BwE


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I have used the foam plugs since someone gave me some back in about the 1975. But at 60+ a few it was not enough soon enough. But still probably well worth the effort.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I use Bose noise canceling headphones to listen to my music, favorite program or sometimes nothing at all when I’m cutting, raking, or Tedding Hay. When baling Hay soft foam plugs.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I use these. https://earinc.com/product/e-a-r-express-pod/ Worked at a factory and got started using these. They had a few different styles, these were the most comfortable for me to wear all day. I buy them off amazon in a 100ct box. Sometimes target shooting I'll double up with a pair of these in and a set of muffs on.

Hearing is precious. I wished I'd have started wearing hearing protection sooner.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for all the tips and suggestions guys!


----------



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

I use 3m Bluetooth noise canceling headphones. First, I like the music. Because it's noise canceling I don't have to blast it. And even though it's noise canceling I can still hear the machines, actually I feel like I can hear noises better because the harsh loudness is canceled out I can hear when things are going bad pretty easily.


----------

